# ARP Bashing Blog



## Romans922 (Mar 24, 2010)

Following on the heels of Fred Greco's excellent article is a blog that is bashing the ARP for the Erskine deal.

I am told (although the name is anonymous) that the author of the blog is Dr. Crenshaw who teaches English at Erskine.

Fellow PB member Ken Pierce (PCA) has been standing up for you ARP'ers while the attacks keep coming.

Here is the link to the blog: Death Spiral


----------



## sastark (Mar 24, 2010)

I've known about that blog for a while now. Kudos to Rev. Pierce for his recent defense of ARP Moderator, Dr. John deWitt (you can read it here: Defending Dr. deWitt from Blog Attack). 

I haven't responded directly to anything on Dr. Crenshaw's blog (the Matt. 7:6 principle comes into play, in my opinion), but I am glad that Rev. Pierce wrote what he did.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2010)

The doctor has been drawing paychecks from Erskine for 30+ years; it comes as no surprise that he is continuing to bite the hand that feeds him. He has been able to do so for quite some time because of that wonderful thing known as "tenure" as well as an administration and a Board that does not seem to have not dealt with him in an adequate manner.

We should all be reminded that "a little leaven leavens the whole lump of dough."


----------



## Curt (Mar 24, 2010)

Continued prayers for all my ARP brothers and sisters.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2010)

Al Mohler has "tweeted" his support for Erskine here: Twitter / albertmohler: I am praying for the folks ...


----------



## louis_jp (Mar 24, 2010)

I can imagine how difficult this must be, especially for those personally associated with Erskine or the ARP. But have you read anything on that site? lol. Then there was the article attempting to refute inerrancy. At least these people are now being exposed for what they are, and that can't be all bad.


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 24, 2010)

My pastor and another member of my church are on the interim board. We are following it very closely and sincerely appreciate those here who are coming to the
defense of those who seek to restore Erskine to it's Christian mission!

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

I also see that Andrew Barnes did some postings challenging them on Christians suing Christians. Thanks!


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 24, 2010)

I did.  I couldn't help myself. This guy clearly doesn't believe in inerrancy, and doesn't care what Paul says at all. Apparently, he never met Jesus, nor did Jesus ever say such things. I wonder if he has read Hebrews 12?


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 24, 2010)

We came out of the PCUSA years ago, and this reminds me so much of that. People didn't even use Bibles at church, so no wonder they didn't know what was in 
Hebrews 12, or anywhere else, for that matter.


----------

